# Meds that worsen dp/dr



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi I've been suffering from dp/dr for over 2 years now and 6 weeks ago it got prescribed pregabalin which has worsened my symptoms of dp/dr and I badly wish I never started it. Has anyone else had similar problems with meds as my psychiatrist seems to think that it's isn't possible and is basically saying that its in my head. Please help guys as I didn't think it could get worse but It defiantly has. Thanks again.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

I'm kind of thinking the same theses days. If my symptoms were at the level they use to be I could carry on without even considering meds but as the dp/dr has gotten worse its pretty much controlling every aspect of my life. Need to create a distraction somehow.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

I think antipsychotic drugs in general tend to worsen depersonalization. I've been on Tercian, Haldol, Largactil, Risperdal, Abilify... and I can honestly say that my condition improved a lot since I quit all drugs. Not to mention they usually have horrible side effects.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply! I've heard that anti-psychotics worsen things but I really can't get my head around the fact that I'm taking an anticonvulsant and my dp/dr is worsening by the day. I really don't know what to do my psychiatrist is insisting I stick with them and increase the dose.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

Same here. Each time I told my psychiatrists meds were ineffective, they would increase the dose...

Well, I'm not a doctor, but I would advise you to stay off antipsychotic medications. Unless you have a serious psychiatric illness, of course.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

I defiantly wouldn't even consider an anti-psychotic even if my psychiatrist recommend it.

Are you taking any meds now or have you given up on them?


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

I've been off all psych drugs since December last year.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

How did you find it? Was it difficult at first?

I'd really struggle with getting off to sleep without them I think. But I'm certain there making my dp/dr worse as I'm not doing anything else that could provoke it.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

> How did you find it? Was it difficult at first?


Surprisingly easy, actually. I tapered off antipsychotics (I had long-lasting injections) and quit antidepressants cold turkey (that's not recommended though. Some AD drugs are really addictive and very hard to withdraw from).

Now I'm trying to quit smoking and it's a whole new ballgame, haha.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Sounds like you have come a long way I'm sure your get there with the smoking.

I'm only taking an anticonvulsion and have been for 6 weeks on Friday so I'm not sure if I would of built up much of tolerance. It does help with feeling anxious but I'm sure my dp/dr is worse for it.


----------



## Ruhtra (Aug 14, 2013)

Edit


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi Ruhtra how are you feeling now your off the meds? Do you feel you are now on the road to recovery?

Thanks Alfie


----------

